# Prämienrechner - Variablen werden nicht gepeichert



## alias203 (21. Nov 2014)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe seit drei Jahren Informatik an der Schule und habe auch großen Spaß an diesem Fach. Nach HTML, CSS, PHP und MySQL widmen wir uns derzeit Java. Es ist also meine erste objektorientierte Programmiersprache, dementsprechend hoffe ich, dass ich hier nicht ausgelacht werde, wenn ich Fehler mache, die anfängertypisch sind.

Nun ist es so, dass ich als Hausaufgabe einen Prämienrechner erstellen soll, der Folgendes können muss:

-Namen, Alter und Dienstalter speichern
-Namen wiedergeben
-Eine Dienstprämie ausrechnen
-Alle Informationen auf der Konsole ausgeben

Erwähnt sei, dass ich mit BlueJ arbeite(n muss).

Nur ist es gerade so, dass die Variablen nicht gespeichert werden.
"alter" bleibt immer 0, "dienstalter" ebenso und "name" bleibt immer null.

Hier der Code: [Java] public class Praemienrechner { public String name; public int al - Pastebin.com

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir dabei jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank
alias203


----------



## JavaMeister (21. Nov 2014)

Da muss this. vor den MemberVariablen, da sonst die Paramter genommen werden.


----------



## alias203 (22. Nov 2014)

Interessant... Ich habe keine Ahnung, von was du sprichst. Das hatten wir noch nicht. Muss ich mal googeln. (Ok, was Parameter sind weiß ich. Immerhin etwas...)

Danke.


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Nov 2014)

```
public Praemienrechner(int alter, int dienstalter, String name) {
       
        this.alter = alter;
        this.dienstalter = dienstalter;
        this.name = name;
        praemie = 0;
    }
```


----------

